# Not new just back



## BrG89 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys I feel new but I also feel back at home. I've been inactive on here for quite some time, glad to be back though.


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome back 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## Riles (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## brazey (Dec 8, 2015)

welcome....


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 15, 2015)

i want to know ur main purpose dude.. anyhow, welcome back. and i am also new here..lol


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome back home!


----------

